

Ask HN: Who has summer internships? - Scriptor

The summer is coming up quickly so this is a good chance for students to find something cool to do. Anyone who has internships or any other summer-only job opening should post.<p>When posting, please make sure to mention your location, skill you're looking for, and whether there is a chance of remoting. Also, when posting locations, please use the full name of your city, no just "NYC" or "SF".
======
trjordan
Thermopylae Sciences and Technologies is looking for summer interns and full
hires. We're a DC-area company working with Google Earth to create a platform
for developing geospatial apps that take customers pre-existing data storage
and make it relevant to them and their users. We recently hit 100 employees,
but it still feels like working at a startup (for better or for worse).

One of our main projects is a data fusion project for the Haiti disaster:
<http://www.3dudop.org/haiti>. It allows users to upload all of their relief
data in one place, and it has the most heavily used relief data repository for
relief efforts since 7 days after the earthquake.

We use PostGreSQL, PHP, and Javascript for our web portals, and we have
Android and iPhone apps as well. We're looking for anybody with interest -- we
can teach you the programming languages.

If you're interested, send me an email at trjordan@t-sciences.com.

------
mapleoin
Fedora does!

<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Summer_Coding_2010>

Remoting is mandatory. The payment rate is fixed at $5000 (or $2500 for half-
projects). You decide when you work, who you work with, how much you work,
what you work on, what tools you'll be using etc. You decide everything!

I can help with more info if you ask.

------
Magneus
Someone put together a Google Docs spreadsheet for this:

[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMj...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&hl=en)

